# Why are you sick of people?



## BlindingLight7 (May 23, 2009)

so i was just talking to my drummers girlfriends sister, seemed cute n real flirty at first till' she started bragging about how she parties and stuff like it's something to be proud getting of shit faced n drunk...i'm gunna drink when i'm legal...but where the hell has morals gone? besides she just turned twenty, what if i was a cop? jesus christ...

rant over.


Other Reasons Why I'm Sick Of People...
Idiots
Sluts 
Shit Starters/Talkers
People that act there some kind of elite species just cause they're popular
Bitches
People in general...





Why are YOU sick of people?


----------



## silentrage (May 23, 2009)

I'm sick of people because they don't just chill and not get pissed off at everything.


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (May 23, 2009)

Im sure she has no morals because she likes to party


----------



## Excalibur (May 23, 2009)

Haha, I laugh at America's shitty drinking age.


----------



## Cadavuh (May 23, 2009)

I fucking hate most people as well. Mainly people above the age of about 35-40. They seem to get so boring and generic it pisses me off


----------



## JeffFromMtl (May 23, 2009)

I tend to try as hard as I can to love people, but sometimes they just make it really difficult. However, if there's any one thing that makes me sick about the human race, it's greed. And I'm positive that that's what is going to wipe us off this planet one day, along with everything else we've destroyed.


----------



## Carrion (May 23, 2009)

silentrage said:


> I'm sick of people because they don't just chill and not get pissed off at everything.



That's what I was thinking.

Don't let this world drive you crazy OP.


----------



## ShadyDavey (May 23, 2009)

Cadavuh said:


> I fucking hate most people as well. Mainly people above the age of about 35-40. They seem to get so boring and generic it pisses me off



People making sweeping generalisations about any age bracket is honestly a pet hate - those blinkered misconceptions tend to enrage me just as much as any other type of person*; Old people are boring and merely waiting to die, kids are know-it-all brats without having the benefit of wisdom, middle-aged people are too set in their ways and concerned with achieving some sort of success rather than actually living.

Its all bullshit. Don't generalise - judge people on their individual merits and as you would wish to be judged in turn. 






*in my case I actively dislike 99% of the population for various reasons which are widely varied and distasteful but I do tend to reset my "Scorn Counter" to zero should by chance I actually interact with anyone.


----------



## Setnakt (May 23, 2009)

BlindingLight7 said:


> Idiots


This. Which is like all of them, for which I blame all other aspects of humanity that I hate.



JeffFromMtl said:


> greed


Honorable mentions here but I consider it another shade of the former.


----------



## Andrew_B (May 23, 2009)

i dont like anyone, apart from a select few


----------



## Daemoniac (May 23, 2009)

I hate people cos they're hypocrites. Even me.


----------



## Brendan G (May 23, 2009)

I dislike people who are just abysmally stupid, I'm not talking about people who just have a moment of idiocy every once in a while, something I am guilty of. Rather I am talking about people who lack common sense altogether, or fail to grasp the simplest academic concepts.


----------



## silentrage (May 23, 2009)

I think there may just be too many americans in this thread, no offense but it does seem that you have a lot of fundamentalists, your education system is kinda crap, and you have poor, arrogant, whitetrash protesting a tax raise that will actually help them and everyone else, the same people who did nothing when bush gave the military contract for the war to haliburton, then the security contract to blackwater, then "lost" billions of dollars mysteriously, then gave 700 billion to wall street, etc etc. 

In short, it's not that humanity is that bad, maybe you just live in a "bad neighbourhood", so to speak. 





Demoniac said:


> I hate people cos they're hypocrites. Even me.



I think some people are hypocrites because they want to be better, then there are people who are just stupid or evil, Ted Haggard comes to mind.


----------



## Daemoniac (May 23, 2009)

I also hate;
- the ones that are too angry to see anything
- the ones that are too _laid back_ to see anything
- the ones that are snobs
- whores
- assholes
- bad drivers
- the assholes who ask for advice then totally fuck off the advice they've been given assuming that "they just know better" even though they asked for help.
- people that are cruel to animals
- babies
- people that talk to animals like they're babies
- sadists
- religious extremists
- atheists who push it that bit too far and try and "convert" everyone to atheism purely because they are unable to accept faith as faith (i admittedly have only seen this a few times, but it pissed me off good and proper)
- bad parents
- overly protective parents
- the cunts upstairs whose friends sit out the front of our house shouting up to them
- people who look at me funny for having long hair/wearing flannel shirts
- old people who assume im a satanist because i dont agree with their fucking old as shit views of the world
- elitist music 'fans'
- elitists in general

... i could go on and on


----------



## silentrage (May 23, 2009)

I feel a song idea coming on.


----------



## Setnakt (May 23, 2009)

Silentrage said:


> I think there may just be too many americans in this thread, no offense but it does seem that you have a lot of fundamentalists, your education system is kinda crap, and you have poor, arrogant, whitetrash protesting a tax raise that will actually help them and everyone else, the same people who did nothing when bush gave the military contract for the war to haliburton, then the security contract to blackwater, then "lost" billions of dollars mysteriously, then gave 700 billion to wall street, etc etc.


As an American, I'm offended at how generally accurate this is. 



Demoniac said:


> - atheists who push it that bit too far and try and "convert" everyone to atheism purely because they are unable to accept faith as faith (i admittedly have only seen this a few times, but it pissed me off good and proper)


While this tends to come up in conversation re: atheists, I don't think I've ever met an atheist like this, at least it never came up. In any case what is important to me is the reasoning behind a person's convictions and there are of course 'wrong' reasons to justify any view.



Demoniac said:


> - old people who assume im a satanist because i dont agree with their fucking old as shit views of the world


Well what does "satanism" even mean really? As far as I can tell the popular definition of that term is ludicrously unrealistic at actually describing the beliefs on any people on the face of the planet. I blame the ignorant tribalist perspective "If it's different from me it's the opposite of me" knee-jerk reaction. There are better scapegoats to irrationally jump on.

In any case I also have it on good authority that flannel can be rather metal.


----------



## silentrage (May 23, 2009)

It's easy for athiests to sound dickish about their views. It doens't hurt to show respect even to people who you think are completely delusional, but then again it's definitely not worse than a million other types of people who act in dickish ways.

And I think one important difference between seemingly cocky athiests and cocky religious people is that when science enables us to reach every corner of the universe, every parallel dimension(if there are any) and to the beginning and ends of time, and we actually FIND god, athiests will admit they were wrong, but if we don't, religious people will still say they're right.


----------



## Konfyouzd (May 23, 2009)

i get what you're saying about the party girls. i mean just because they like to party doesn't mean there's not more to them. but it'd be nice if they showed that rather than thinking that people will be impressed with their ability to get trashed. 

on the other hand, it might be worthwhile to chill w/ her a little longer. perhaps there's more to her like i said. maybe she's just a dumb party girl slut. but don't be so quick to pass judgement.

now to answer your question: why do i hate people?

i hate people who pass judgement before they know me. (that's not a shot at you, but it is something that bothers me. but interesting how that works out, no? )

EDIT: this thread looks like inevitable trouble, btw.


----------



## Daemoniac (May 23, 2009)

silentrage said:


> It's easy for athiests to sound dickish about their views. It doens't hurt to show respect even to people who you think are completely delusional, but then again it's definitely not worse than a million other types of people who act in dickish ways.



Very true. I just think a little respect should be in order, on _both_ sides of the fence  (Mischa realises he's living in a fairy-tale-magical-unicorn-land where dreams come alive)



silentrage said:


> And I think one important difference between seemingly cocky athiests and cocky religious people is that when science enables us to reach every corner of the universe, every parallel dimension(if there are any) and to the beginning and ends of time, and we actually FIND god, athiests will admit they were wrong, but if we don't, religious people will still say they're right.



again, very true.


----------



## silentrage (May 23, 2009)

Damn I just realized I'm someone I hate, an asshole who turns every threat into a long winded discussion about religion!! 

Change of topic, how about them titties?

P.S. Come to think of it the USA is still great. 
You now allow gay ppl to marry, elected a black dude who did drugs, and invented baconnaise. 
Now get Ron Paul in the oval office!

P.P.S. someone shoot dick cheney already.

P.P.P.S oh crap, there are swat on my roof and in my plumming.


----------



## Konfyouzd (May 23, 2009)

^ 

religion is interesting and it's easy to twist things into a religious convo. what is religion but a philosophy on life? i haven't met a single person that doesn't have one of those.


----------



## stuh84 (May 23, 2009)

I hate all of you. Fuckers.































Possibly.


----------



## Konfyouzd (May 23, 2009)

i love you too


----------



## BlindingLight7 (May 23, 2009)

i love everyone on here except one person and if you figure it out i'll give a hug


----------



## silentrage (May 23, 2009)

BlindingLight7 said:


> i love everyone on here except one person and if you figure it out i'll give a hug



Yourself, you poor thing, hugs for you, hugs for EVERYONE!


----------



## Konfyouzd (May 23, 2009)

do you hate yourself? if that's not it then it has to be me...


----------



## Daemoniac (May 24, 2009)

stuh84 said:


> I hate all of you. Fuckers.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I hate you too, cunt.






















... ... ...


----------



## scottro202 (May 24, 2009)

for me, conformists. i value people who are unique, and people who try to be popular/fit in to a certain sub category piss me off so much it's not even funny. wannabes, conformists, names are different, it's all the same. and I go to a suburbian high school, so i'm subjected to this bullshit everyday most people at my school are unoriginal, try to hard, and piss me off
/end rant

but it's summer, so no more school for me!!!


----------



## Konfyouzd (May 24, 2009)

oh boy... another "non-comformist"... the whole conformist vs non-conformist thing is overplayed... grow up.

you bitch about them "trying too hard to fit in". sounds to me like you try too hard to be different. hence, you're conforming to a group of people who refuse to conform. making you no better than the people you hate.


----------



## Daemoniac (May 24, 2009)

i detest the concept of [non]conformism. It goes in circles.

ANother kind of people i hate; modern feminists. Fuck the lot of them. Make up your god damn mind, you're either equal to men in all ways including the ability to make, and take responsibility for, your actions, or you're fucking not. You can't have it both ways, and im sure that any _real_ first wave feminists from the 50's and 60's would be absolutely disgusted with the lot of you. Hating men does *not* equal feminism.


----------



## Konfyouzd (May 24, 2009)

^


----------



## scottro202 (May 24, 2009)

Konfyouzd said:


> oh boy... another "non-comformist"... the whole conformist vs non-conformist thing is overplayed... grow up.
> 
> you bitch about them "trying too hard to fit in". sounds to me like you try too hard to be different. hence, you're conforming to a group of people who refuse to conform. making you no better than the people you hate.


 
i don't try to be different, i just am. and i know that, i don't try to be anything. i just kinda go with the flow you know? i think my previous post kinda seemed like a whiny rant, which i didn't mean for it to be.


----------



## Daemoniac (May 24, 2009)

^ i get that. I too detest 'try-hards'. They make me want to kick children.


----------



## silentrage (May 24, 2009)

I would argue that conformists are worse than non-conformists because the majority of people are stupid. So if we all went hardcore conformist, we'll all be stupid, whereas if we all went hardcore non-conformist we only have a chance of ending up all stupid. 

Also, women are better than men, because if there's a woman who's hot AND has the brains to figure out how not to take responsibility, then there's just nothing you can do about it.
Also hot chicks can turn women gay faster than hot guys can turn men gay, they're better, admit it. Seriously, I asked my gf who she'd rather have sex with, Brad Pitt or Angelina Jolie, she just blurted out Angelina. You know people mean what they say when they accidentally blurt it out.


----------



## Konfyouzd (May 24, 2009)

^ i don't wanna touch that at all...


----------



## BlindingLight7 (May 24, 2009)

i do hate myself...



Konfyouzd said:


> ^ i don't wanna touch that at all...


can i have miley?


----------



## Konfyouzd (May 24, 2009)

sure... i had no clue who she was actually. DDDorian gave me that avatar and i found it amusing so i kept it.


----------



## scottro202 (May 24, 2009)

silentrage said:


> Also hot chicks can turn women gay faster than hot guys can turn men gay, they're better, admit it. Seriously, I asked my gf who she'd rather have sex with, Brad Pitt or Angelina Jolie, she just blurted out Angelina. You know people mean what they say when they accidentally blurt it out.


 
i think this pic would be appropriate...


----------



## MFB (May 24, 2009)

Why am I sick of people?

Because I've been a fucking cashier for the past 3 years


----------



## Daemoniac (May 24, 2009)

^ Aye, that does fuck it up a bit. Working in a bottleshop didnt help my people-love at all


----------



## MFB (May 24, 2009)

Worst of all it's a god damn pharmacy in an area that's known as "The Avenues" because after our store it becomes 1st Ave, 2nd Ave etc... and they're notorious for drug pedalling, car jackings, shootings, and break-ins. Yay for my city.

I had one lady give me $11.15 when her total was only $10.15 and I argued with her for a good 5 minutes saying "Ma'am, if you give me _this dollar_ I'm handing it right back to you" and she kept saying she wanted to get rid of it, not change it to say literal change but _get rid of_. Fucking retard.


----------



## Konfyouzd (May 24, 2009)

i think the main reason i hate people is because i'm very antisocial. it's not really anyone else's fault.


----------



## Daemoniac (May 24, 2009)

Man, i wish my customers gave me $1 



Konfyouzd said:


> i think the main reason i hate people is because i'm very antisocial. it's not really anyone else's fault.



Unless its totally their fault for _making _you antisocial.

Demoniac; taking lack of responsibility to a whole new level.


----------



## Konfyouzd (May 24, 2009)

hehe... nah. it's definitely my fault for never making the effort to be social. now it's basically that i'd like to be social with people but i kind of lack the social skills. people usually don't get what's going on in my head. but whatever... neither do i some of the time.


----------



## Daemoniac (May 24, 2009)

same here, though according to that "personality test" we took a while ago:



> Originally Posted by *Demoniac*
> 
> 
> *Paranoid:* *Very High*
> ...



That's why


----------



## Desi (May 24, 2009)

Ugh! People! 

I'm very antisocial, and it doesn't help that I suffer from a mental illness as well. I've always been different, the one that sticks out like a sore thumb, the insult magnet. Something about me just inspires people to piss on me and when I react it's a crime. It's a good thing I picked up the Guitar, because if music wasn't there to save me from people, then I don't know what would save people from me.


----------



## silentrage (May 24, 2009)

A neutron bomb, lol.


----------



## Konfyouzd (May 24, 2009)

Demoniac said:


> same here, though according to that "personality test" we took a while ago:
> 
> 
> 
> That's why



that looks a lot like my results 



Desi said:


> Ugh! People!
> 
> I'm very antisocial, and it doesn't help that I suffer from a mental illness as well. I've always been different, the one that sticks out like a sore thumb, the insult magnet. Something about me just inspires people to piss on me and when I react it's a crime. It's a good thing I picked up the Guitar, because if music wasn't there to save me from people, then I don't know what would save people from me.



well you have plenty of friends here.


----------



## Daemoniac (May 24, 2009)

^ Bah, you even had some _low's_ in yours


----------



## Konfyouzd (May 24, 2009)

i blame marijuana...


----------



## wannabguitarist (May 24, 2009)

I'm just sick of flakey people and the overall shitty quality of the people I meet.

I really do like people, I just don't like the human race in general haha


----------



## vampiregenocide (May 24, 2009)

I like people, however, the ratio of nice to mind-numbingly annoying people I've met favours the latter.

I don't like the widespread effects of the human race, such as deforestation, war etc, but on a more social level I find people more bearable. But I do need to get out of my town as soon as possible, because its like freaking 10,000 B.C with the locals here.


----------



## Origins (May 24, 2009)

I don´t like people probably cause I don´t like myself either.
I like some people when they are interesting and that I can learn from them in some way, that´s it.
I really hate when someone is ignorant, makes a fool of himself or is not in capacity of doing something.


----------



## budda (May 24, 2009)

I don't like a lot of things humanity has done and continues to do.

I have a very high tolerance for people in general. assholes, nice people, stupid people, moochers, users, helpers, listeners - a high tolerance for the bunch.

At present, i'm more sick of humanity then people. Give it a week though


----------



## Konfyouzd (May 24, 2009)

wannabguitarist said:


> I'm just sick of flakey people and the overall shitty quality of the people I meet.
> 
> I really do like people, I just don't like the human race in general haha







Origins said:


> I don´t like people probably cause I don´t like myself either.
> I like some people when they are interesting and that I can learn from them in some way, that´s it.
> I really hate when someone is ignorant, makes a fool of himself or is not in capacity of doing something.



this too.


----------



## Adam Of Angels (May 25, 2009)

silentrage said:


> I'm sick of people because they don't just chill and not get pissed off at everything.


 
+7

Generally speaking, though, I really like people. I've found that the only reason you'll ever have a problem with somebody is because you're seeing an aspect of yourself that you dislike in them. The upside to that is that you can say "Well shit, I guess I could change this...", which ultimately leads to empathy, which, of course, means you're in a greater capacity to like people. Anyway, I dunno why I turned this into some sort of moral lecture, but yeah - when people are always edgey, worrying, or just irrational, I get a little upset/frustrated.


----------



## Rick (May 25, 2009)

scottro202 said:


> i think this pic would be appropriate...



Nice. 

I hate dumb stupid people. 

/thread


----------



## silentrage (May 25, 2009)

Adam Of Angels said:


> +7
> 
> Generally speaking, though, I really like people. I've found that the only reason you'll ever have a problem with somebody is because you're seeing an aspect of yourself that you dislike in them. The upside to that is that you can say "Well shit, I guess I could change this...", which ultimately leads to empathy, which, of course, means you're in a greater capacity to like people. Anyway, I dunno why I turned this into some sort of moral lecture, but yeah - when people are always edgey, worrying, or just irrational, I get a little upset/frustrated.




This is what people needs, a moral lecture.
I mean really, most people are hypocrites without even realizing it, myself included. 

We have a tendency to hold others to higher standards than ourselves, or completely fail to see things from any viewpoint but our own. 

Sometimes it's because of what you said, you see your own qualities in other people and wish you were better, so you do that by bashing them, of course, it's the best way to improve yourself!

Othertimes you think you're so much better than other people, so you bash them, of course, because people take criticism so well!

I have this crazy idea that if somehow every one knew exactly what everyone else in the world is seeing, hearing, feeling and thinking, we'd all sit there, dumbfounded, amazed, moved, and probably scared piss-less, and we'd have world peace!

Hey Scientists, hintity-hint-hint. :wink: :wink:


p.s.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DB8wWlPdYRs&NR=1


----------



## telecaster90 (May 25, 2009)

Excalibur said:


> Haha, I laugh at America's shitty drinking age.



So do we. Then we keep drinking


----------



## budda (May 25, 2009)

SR, it seems to me that the average group of people between 14 and 25 would tune you out if you tried to give them a lecture on morals.

If moral talks worked, there would be less issues, no?


----------



## silentrage (May 25, 2009)

That's why you fire a clip into the air, tell them to stfu and stfd and ltfu.


----------



## Xaios (May 25, 2009)

Methinks the biggest causes of personality traits that I hate in people are the following:

- Lack of self-respect
- Narcissism
- Inflated sense of entitlement
- Judgementalism
- "Know it all" syndrome.

All this seems to point towards ego issues being the key source of trouble in people.


----------



## Petef2007 (May 25, 2009)

I'm sick of people because no matter what i do i always seem to be the one who gets blamed for everything, or get people falling out with n not speaking to me at all for no reason whatsoever. 

Its happened tonight - one of my close friends of many years has just ceased all communication with me - facebook, msn, won't answer phone calls, won't answer text messages - and it's put a dampener on my entire evening.

Fuck people


----------



## stuh84 (May 25, 2009)

I hate Pete Froggatt, he keeps on turning up to my band rehearsals, plugging into this apparent rig he's got, and making noise. I have no idea who he is or why he keeps doing it, but I'm afraid if I tell him not to turn up, he'd eat my soul.


----------



## Variant (May 25, 2009)

BlindingLight7 said:


> so i was just talking to my drummers girlfriends sister, seemed cute n real flirty at first till' she started bragging about how she parties and stuff like it's something to be proud getting of shit faced n drunk...i'm gunna drink when i'm legal...but where the hell has morals gone? besides she just turned twenty, what if i was a cop? jesus christ...



I don't think it has to do with morals, it's just all these fucking people who 'party' who don't. They drink. Basically, just fucking show up places, get hammered, either talk shit about people they know, or don't talk at all. They're just vacuous individuals who no real hobbies, goals, or anything worldly to talk about. Shit, my bandmates and myself out drink bitches by a large margin on a normal basis, but we can sit and have an *actual conversation* about something: musical ideas, socio-political viewpoints, architecture, cheeses, whatever. It's just impossible to hang out with people who have nothing to offer the world.



wannabguitarist said:


> I'm just sick of flakey people and the overall shitty quality of the people I meet.
> 
> I really do like people, I just don't like the human race in general haha


^
I'm completely on board with this statement. I don't know if its my age (32), that its 2009, Portland, or whatever... but I am having the biggest dickpain of a time meeting new people these days.I've been here in Orgeon for almost two years now and while I have a couple of really awesome friends, I really don't have a full social circle with the necessary dynamic opportunities like I had when I was 25. People just aren't interested in doing anything anymore, and its making me miserable. I'm hardly the anti-social guy some of you guys say you are, I really like meeting people... but as many interesting convos as I can have with strangers, nobody wants to hang / invites /asks for your number anymore seemingly... and those you do get their contact info blow me off every single time.  This is my current frustration with people more than anything.


----------



## silentrage (May 25, 2009)

^ Yeah, I don't hate those people though, I pity them.
My gf's best friend is like that, all she does all fucking day long is facebook, myspace, blogs, twitter, ebay, etc etc. No hopes, dreams, ambitions, motivations, nothing. :/


----------



## CrushingAnvil (May 26, 2009)

Celebrity Myspaces.

What....the...FUCK...is...the FUCKING POINT?



stuh84 said:


> I hate Pete Froggatt, he keeps on turning up to my band rehearsals, plugging into this apparent rig he's got, and making noise. I have no idea who he is or why he keeps doing it, but I'm afraid if I tell him not to turn up, he'd eat my soul.



The Succession of both of your posts is hilariously awkward...


----------



## DavyH (May 26, 2009)

Sorry I'm late. Got stuck in traffic.

Inidividually, I'm fine with most people. They always have their quirks, which you may or may not dislike, but most are simply trying to get along and make some sense of things.

It's really when you get people into groups that they turn into total fuckups.

Cadavuh: "I fucking hate most people as well. Mainly people above the age of about 35-40. They seem to get so boring and generic it pisses me off"

You'll soon be there, mate. That's the day you'll find out you didn't have a clue what you were talking about.


----------



## poopyalligator (May 26, 2009)

I dont know about you guys, but what i dislike about people is the lack of common sense these days. I never thought of myself as an overly intelligent person, just sort of average. Although I am starting to feel more and more brilliant every day. Lately just by seeing people and the way they act to everyday situations that could be resolved quickly by doing or saying the right thing. They make a big deal out of it, and just worsen the situation. I also dont like how we glorify people that have done something wrong. Like when Paris Hilton got arrested for D.W.I we saw tons of people standing outside with signs praising to let her got. I dont understand how people can back somebody up for breaking a law and endangering other people lives for their own recklessness, selfishness, and sheer inconsideration for people, just because they are attractive and are on television. Shit like that makes me sick


----------



## Origins (May 26, 2009)

DavyH said:


> Cadavuh: "I fucking hate most people as well. Mainly people above the age of about 35-40. They seem to get so boring and generic it pisses me off"
> 
> You'll soon be there, mate. That's the day you'll find out you didn't have a clue what you were talking about.


 
I take 6 hours of finnish language course everyday with other strangers between 35 and 50, and I have to say that I feel like surrounded by retarded people. Maybe because they are immigrant or something, I don´t know..
They are even more immature than I am while being twice my age.



poopyalligator said:


> I dont know about you guys, but what i dislike about people is the lack of common sense these days. I never thought of myself as an overly intelligent person, just sort of average. Although I am starting to feel more and more brilliant every day. Lately just by seeing people and the way they act to everyday situations that could be resolved quickly by doing or saying the right thing. They make a big deal out of it, and just worsen the situation. I also dont like how we glorify people that have done something wrong. Like when Paris Hilton got arrested for D.W.I we saw tons of people standing outside with signs praising to let her got. I dont understand how people can back somebody up for breaking a law and endangering other people lives for their own recklessness, selfishness, and sheer inconsideration for people, just because they are attractive and are on television. Shit like that makes me sick


 
Yeah, or when you see that people are ready to do anything for their minute of fame. People have not fucking pride at all.
No wonder why I underestimate myself.
Oh and something else: did you notice how much people tend to have almost exactly the same tastes about everything, just to belong to a certain category of people and get some interest? Or reverse situation, people who pretend being so interested by things that are so weird and unusual, because you know, it sounds so "cool" and "mystic".


----------



## Konfyouzd (May 26, 2009)

DavyH said:


> Cadavuh: "I fucking hate most people as well. Mainly people above the age of about 35-40. They seem to get so boring and generic it pisses me off"
> 
> You'll soon be there, mate. That's the day you'll find out you didn't have a clue what you were talking about.







Variant said:


> I don't think it has to do with morals, it's just all these fucking people who 'party' who don't. They drink. Basically, just fucking show up places, get hammered, either talk shit about people they know, or don't talk at all. They're just vacuous individuals who no real hobbies, goals, or anything worldly to talk about. Shit, my bandmates and myself out drink bitches by a large margin on a normal basis, but we can sit and have an *actual conversation* about something: musical ideas, socio-political viewpoints, architecture, cheeses, whatever. It's just impossible to hang out with people who have nothing to offer the world.
> 
> 
> ^
> I'm completely on board with this statement. I don't know if its my age (32), that its 2009, Portland, or whatever... but I am having the biggest dickpain of a time meeting new people these days.I've been here in Orgeon for almost two years now and while I have a couple of really awesome friends, I really don't have a full social circle with the necessary dynamic opportunities like I had when I was 25. People just aren't interested in doing anything anymore, and its making me miserable. I'm hardly the anti-social guy some of you guys say you are, I really like meeting people... but as many interesting convos as I can have with strangers, nobody wants to hang / invites /asks for your number anymore seemingly... and those you do get their contact info blow me off every single time.  This is my current frustration with people more than anything.



man i'm 23 and live on the other side of the country... the world is just a buncha flakey fucks now. 

either that or i'm boring as hell and they just don't wanna tell me that.



poopyalligator said:


> I dont know about you guys, but what i dislike about people is the lack of common sense these days. I never thought of myself as an overly intelligent person, just sort of average. Although I am starting to feel more and more brilliant every day. Lately just by seeing people and the way they act to everyday situations that could be resolved quickly by doing or saying the right thing. They make a big deal out of it, and just worsen the situation. I also dont like how we glorify people that have done something wrong. Like when Paris Hilton got arrested for D.W.I we saw tons of people standing outside with signs praising to let her got. I dont understand how people can back somebody up for breaking a law and endangering other people lives for their own recklessness, selfishness, and sheer inconsideration for people, just because they are attractive and are on television. Shit like that makes me sick





and paris hilton is only mildly attractive. the only thing that makes her attractive to me is that i saw her porno and it looks like she gives some damn good dome.


----------



## silentrage (May 26, 2009)

poopyalligator said:


> I dont know about you guys, but what i dislike about people is the lack of common sense these days. I never thought of myself as an overly intelligent person, just sort of average. Although I am starting to feel more and more brilliant every day. Lately just by seeing people and the way they act to everyday situations that could be resolved quickly by doing or saying the right thing. They make a big deal out of it, and just worsen the situation. I also dont like how we glorify people that have done something wrong. Like when Paris Hilton got arrested for D.W.I we saw tons of people standing outside with signs praising to let her got. I dont understand how people can back somebody up for breaking a law and endangering other people lives for their own recklessness, selfishness, and sheer inconsideration for people, just because they are attractive and are on television. Shit like that makes me sick


 
It's because she embodies the american dream, that you can sit on your ass all day, do shit all, but somehow get rich and famous!


----------



## Konfyouzd (May 26, 2009)

^ the american dream makes me sick.

every time i hear someone refer to the american dream it's in reference to some shit i can't stand. and every time i hear a guy say "i'm just livin' a dream..." he's working at some dead beat job living like he's still in college refusing to grow up. might as well room with geoffrey the giraffe and be a fuckin' toys r us kid for the rest of your life. 

not like i'm so grown up and so wonderful... maybe i just have different dreams.


----------



## poopyalligator (May 26, 2009)

Origins said:


> Oh and something else: did you notice how much people tend to have almost exactly the same tastes about everything, just to belong to a certain category of people and get some interest? Or reverse situation, people who pretend being so interested by things that are so weird and unusual, because you know, it sounds so "cool" and "mystic".



I agree, I think the lack of individuality, and the over abundance of people willing to fall into a certain situation will be the downfall of our society. As far as people liking something just to be in the "in crowd" is lame. I dont know about you guys, but have you seen people that are really into indie music? It is like they make it their goal to find the most obscure music that is just noise with some spots of melody, and they think it is the best thing ever. But once the band they like becomes even somewhat known they all of a sudden dislike them.


----------



## vampiregenocide (May 26, 2009)

Konfyouzd said:


> and paris hilton is only mildly attractive. the only thing that makes her attractive to me is that i saw her porno and it looks like she gives some damn good dome.



So to summarise, Paris Hilton is attractive as long as you don't have to look at her face?



I like it


----------



## Konfyouzd (May 26, 2009)

yea... that.


----------



## Variant (May 26, 2009)

Konfyouzd said:


> man i'm 23 and live on the other side of the country... the world is just a buncha flakey fucks now.
> 
> either that or i'm boring as hell and they just don't wanna tell me that.



 Somehow, I doubt that. None of the regulars on here are boring people. I mean, I don't have the highest standard for friends (shit, I'm well aware that _*most*_ people aren't gonna want to wax Hawking with me at a party), I just like to get out and do things, and have a sizable social circle to work within. I was 1000x happier when I had a decent sized group of people to draw real world experiences from.

But nowadays, it's either absolutely vacuous twats that cannot interact with strangers... or people that are interesting but not the least bit motivated to make a more long term connection with people. 

I hate to go there, but maybe its the media/internet. While there are valuable things to be found here, and on T.V., they are largely unsatisfying places culturally. I say instead of doing another pointless fucking app. on Facebook, try meeting your friend for a a drink.


----------



## synrgy (May 26, 2009)

Easy. People _fucking suck_.

Don't get me wrong -- I _adore_ plenty of _individuals_. There's just something about mass groups of people and/or the collective conscious that bothers the shit out of me.

I think it's virtually impossible to be an intelligent person, grow up in America, and not end up hating virtually everyone by the time you're 30. The traffic in our urban areas alone is enough to make the average person homicidal, and that's before they flip on a television to any of our cable 'news' (aka propaganda) outlets/networks.

There are thousands of people refusing to get their kids inoculated, because Jenny McCarthy wrote a book saying that inoculations caused her son's autism. There is ZERO medical evidence to back this up, and it has been refuted by virtually everyone in the medical/scientific communities, and I hate to be a dick but since when did anybody care about anything _coming out_ of Jenny McCarthy's mouth? 

Yeah, people fucking suck.


----------



## Konfyouzd (May 26, 2009)

the last time i met friends for a drink i was followed out of the bar and arrested. 

but i get where you're coming from. i just tend to attract lame people that unless we're getting fucked up every time we hang out the chances of us hanging out get slimmer and slimmer. i don't like the fact that since i quick smoking pot i quit seeing my friends. i think that's very shallow. and i've come to notice that there are a lot of people in this world like that. not necessarily in terms of not liking me because im not smoking pot, per se, but you have to do what they do at all times or you're "not fun" as if they can't enjoy your presence unless you're a sheep like them. 

i don't get it. 

i thought it was our differences that makes everything so interesting. i say that alot but i really do believe that. (even though there are some people who are "different" that i just think are fuckin' weird. )


----------



## budda (May 26, 2009)

if you dont think highly of yourself, you'll attract others with the same problem.

One thing I'm kind of sick of is when people settle for less then they want, and admit defeat.


----------



## BlindingLight7 (May 26, 2009)

this thread is full of fail and win

keep it up so i can be cool and have epic threads


----------



## Variant (May 26, 2009)

Konfyouzd said:


> the last time i met friends for a drink i was followed out of the bar and arrested.



 Hey, at least that's something! You coulda been home doing pointless apps on Wastebook, after all.



> but i get where you're coming from. i just tend to attract lame people that unless we're getting fucked up every time we hang out the chances of us hanging out get slimmer and slimmer. i don't like the fact that since i quick smoking pot i quit seeing my friends. i think that's very shallow. and i've come to notice that there are a lot of people in this world like that. not necessarily in terms of not liking me because im not smoking pot, per se, but you have to do what they do at all times or you're "not fun" as if they can't enjoy your presence unless you're a sheep like them.
> 
> i don't get it.
> 
> i thought it was our differences that makes everything so interesting. i say that alot but i really do believe that. (even though there are some people who are "different" that i just think are fuckin' weird. )



Well, as an older gent with some social experience under my belt, here's my take on this:

1. There are a lot of really boring people out there. This is a given. 

2. A lot of really boring people do alcohol and drugs as their largely devoid lives don't offer up a lot to fill it. This doesn't make the activity universally coincident, *but* *a lot* of lit/baked individuals you encounter are probably 1's who also function as #2's. 

3. There are a few people you're going to meet that are actually interesting, because they're not #1's. They're interesting stone sober, they're interesting hammered... and they're easy to spot. My bandmates are just as likely to still be rambling socio-philosophical banter after the bottle of scotch (and then some) is empty... but we may be a _*little*_ more passionate and loud about topic.  #3.'s are in the minority either way though... unfortunately. 

4. There is the sort of members-only attitude when it comes drugs / heavy drinking. I don't get it, but you'll get shunned by some for not partaking, and you'll instantly be their 'homie' if you do despite the distinct possibility that you don't have anything in common with them otherwise. 

5. I'm really into numbered lists to make my points today for some reason.


----------



## Konfyouzd (May 26, 2009)

budda said:


> One thing I'm kind of sick of is when people settle for less then they want, and admit defeat.



guilty.... 

i just kinda came to the conclusion that i suck... 



Variant said:


> Hey, at least that's something! You coulda been home doing pointless apps on Wastebook, after all.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



yea i dig it... i'd like to think i fall into category 3... surrounded by people in category 2...


----------



## Variant (May 26, 2009)

budda said:


> if you dont think highly of yourself, you'll attract others with the same problem.
> 
> One thing I'm kind of sick of is when people settle for less then they want, and admit defeat.



I don't know if I completely agree with Budda's statement 100%. I think it really more applies to how you *project* yourself. Personally, I have a pretty high self concept... but the last five or six years of my life has been utter shit (professionally, socially, and personally) regardless, so its _*really*_ hard not think otherwise just based on raw data taken over a sizable period of time. I've settled for less a lot during this period of time purely as a method of surviving and staying somewhat sane. Shit, when I didn't put up with the substandard and quit my fucking job that was beneath me, I found myself unemployed. I have been so for *nine months now*. I can think highly about myself and not settle all I want, it hasn't found me a job.  I'm not a defeatist for sure, but reality is cold mistress and being your best and not settling has me in a very unpleasant headspace (not to mention therepy) these days.


----------



## Konfyouzd (May 26, 2009)

^ yea there's gotta be some kind of middle ground between what you just said and what budda said. i think i may be somewhere in there although i feel like i oscillate rapidly between the 2 extremes.


----------



## liamh (May 27, 2009)

Konfyouzd said:


> and paris hilton is only mildly attractive. the only thing that makes her attractive to me is that i saw her porno and it looks like she gives some damn good dome.


Dome construction, eh?
Never seen an architecture themed porno, should be an interesting watch.



Seriously though, what the hell is dome?
I'm not prepared to google search it..


----------



## Konfyouzd (May 27, 2009)

head... fellatio... oral sex.

dome is actually a slang term for your head and head is a slang term for oral sex/fellatio...

so it's like nested slang. my head hurts now but hopefully now you understand.


----------



## sami (May 27, 2009)

> People who hate people party, come together!
> 
> 
> 
> ...








I don't hate everyone.



(Well, hate is a strong word.)



I dislike a lot of people.

(There, that's better)

(No one in here of course  )


----------



## liamh (May 27, 2009)

Konfyouzd said:


> head... fellatio... oral sex.
> 
> dome is actually a slang term for your head and head is a slang term for oral sex/fellatio...
> 
> so it's like nested slang. my head hurts now but hopefully now you understand.


Thank you for enlightening my naive, british ass about the way of the dome


----------



## caughtinamosh (May 27, 2009)

Fellatio = 

Anyway... Sick of people? Oh God yes.

Sick of those who sneer at you down their noses. Sick of those who don't appreciate what they've got. Sick of those who squander their abilities and talents. Sick of the fake and crawling. Sick of the naive and spoiled.

I'm sick of them all.


----------



## JBroll (May 27, 2009)

BlindingLight7 said:


> so i was just talking to my drummers girlfriends sister, seemed cute n real flirty at first till' she started bragging about how she parties and stuff like it's something to be proud getting of shit faced n drunk...i'm gunna drink when i'm legal...but where the hell has morals gone? besides she just turned twenty, what if i was a cop? jesus christ...
> 
> rant over.
> 
> ...



Let's see... between being a judgmental hypocrite who can't separate 'morals' from 'blindly following draconian and idiotic laws', lacking basic communication skills, and being unable come up with a better reason for a thread than "i wanna bithc bcuz i can", I can safely say that you're why *I* am sick of people.

Jeff


----------



## Rick (May 27, 2009)




----------



## Konfyouzd (May 27, 2009)

JBroll said:


> Let's see... between being a judgmental hypocrite who can't separate 'morals' from 'blindly following draconian and idiotic laws', lacking basic communication skills, and being unable come up with a better reason for a thread than "i wanna bithc bcuz i can", I can safely say that you're why *I* am sick of people.
> 
> Jeff



well goddamn... 



liamh said:


> Thank you for enlightening my naive, british ass about the way of the dome



didn't notice that you were british... that might be the root of the confusion 

kind of like how you guys call cigarettes fags (is that still used there or is that archaic now?)


----------



## silentrage (May 27, 2009)

JBroll said:


> Let's see... between being a judgmental hypocrite who can't separate 'morals' from 'blindly following draconian and idiotic laws', lacking basic communication skills, and being unable come up with a better reason for a thread than "i wanna bithc bcuz i can", I can safely say that you're why *I* am sick of people.
> 
> Jeff



Dayum, ..... got owned.


----------



## Konfyouzd (May 27, 2009)

i think that requires a stronger word than owned. and there's definitely not an adequate emoticon for it either...


----------



## BlindingLight7 (May 28, 2009)

Konfyouzd said:


> i think that requires a stronger word than owned. and there's definitely not an adequate emoticon for it either...


Don't worry Jeff's just on his menstrual cycle, he's been bitching at everyone this week it appears, or he's just one crabby mofo. Don't bother me a bit


----------



## JBroll (May 28, 2009)

Actually, I'm neither 'on my menstrual cycle' nor 'bitching at everyone this week'. I'm more active because I have some free time, and as a result when I don't like what someone said I respond. It just so happens that I have good reasons to be sick of people and your whining is annoying because "she's a tramp who parties and AAH MORALS OH NOES!" is a pretty shit reason for doing anything. There's nothing crabby or menstrual about this - I just don't like you right now, and I'm letting you know directly because that's how I think people should be treated.

Jeff


----------



## BlindingLight7 (May 28, 2009)

JBroll said:


> Actually, I'm neither 'on my menstrual cycle' nor 'bitching at everyone this week'. I'm more active because I have some free time, and as a result when I don't like what someone said I respond. It just so happens that I have good reasons to be sick of people and your whining is annoying because "she's a tramp who parties and AAH MORALS OH NOES!" is a pretty shit reason for doing anything. There's nothing crabby or menstrual about this - I just don't like you right now, and I'm letting you know directly because that's how I think people should be treated.
> 
> Jeff


so i actually read your post thoroughly , i do like you, cause you speak your mind. And i can respect that, and you put me in my place. I'm so everyone will be "lol owned" but i dunno i think i deserve it.... =\


----------



## JBroll (May 28, 2009)

I'm not being pissy, I'm being blunt. Next time you need a reason to be sick of people, try teaching math in a country that hates thinking, taking responsibility for yourself and having to explain to those around you that it's the decent thing to do, and reading a decent book in public until you get the classic "What'cha readin' for?" line. 

I don't remember seeing much out of you (apart from a particularly fizzled 'burn' attempt in a Dino thread and a thread about how to ride the djent wave like everyfuckingbody else) so it's not really a deep-seated dislike - there were some good responses elsewhere, but yours was particularly shit and now that you've tried to put words in my mouth (or menstrual blood in my nonexistent vagina, however the fuck that works) you're getting clarification.

Yeah, she was a bit of a twit by telling you about it, but most people have very little knowledge of what your real tastes may be and as a result small talk is suited to fit small minds - weather, pop culture bullshit, and so on. I haven't gotten the impression that you're a day over 17, and if the worst of my problems were chatty, slightly underage drinkers I'd be fucking set - but if this encounter was enough to surprise you, you're in for a world of shit pretty soon.

Jeff


----------



## Daemoniac (May 28, 2009)

JBroll said:


> Let's see... between being a judgmental hypocrite who can't separate 'morals' from 'blindly following draconian and idiotic laws', lacking basic communication skills, and being unable come up with a better reason for a thread than "i wanna bithc bcuz i can", I can safely say that you're why *I* am sick of people.
> 
> Jeff





Konfyouzd said:


> i think that requires a stronger word than owned. and there's definitely not an adequate emoticon for it either...



The word "sw!ned" comes to mind, though that may just be because i have swine flu on my mind 



BlindingLight7 said:


> Don't worry Jeff's just on his menstrual cycle, he's been bitching at everyone this week it appears, or he's just one crabby mofo. Don't bother me a bit



This post reeks of fail, and completely juvenile attitude.



JBroll said:


> Actually, I'm neither 'on my menstrual cycle' nor 'bitching at everyone this week'. I'm more active because I have some free time, and as a result when I don't like what someone said I respond. It just so happens that I have good reasons to be sick of people and your whining is annoying because "she's a tramp who parties and AAH MORALS OH NOES!" is a pretty shit reason for doing anything. There's nothing crabby or menstrual about this - I just don't like you right now, and I'm letting you know directly because that's how I think people should be treated.
> 
> Jeff



And thats why we love you


----------



## liamh (May 28, 2009)

Konfyouzd said:


> i think that requires a stronger word than owned. and there's definitely not an adequate emoticon for it either...


But we can pinpoint the amount of destruction with the help of google image search..
Something like this:


----------



## Origins (May 28, 2009)

I don´t understand why nobody said shit about it before Jeff comes to do justice, such a valiant prince with his (s)word of Wisdom.
Now everybody is bitching around and behaving like a ball-licker 
It´s not because someone get slapped at some point that you have to act likewise.
Jeff has a good point, but it´s his opinion, get your own for Pete´s sake


----------



## JBroll (May 28, 2009)

What you fail to understand is that everyone else only holds their own opinions because they don't know what mine are yet.

jeff


----------



## caughtinamosh (May 28, 2009)

Origins said:


> I don´t understand why nobody said shit about it before Jeff comes to do justice, such a valiant prince with his (s)word of Wisdom.
> Now everybody is bitching around and behaving like a ball-licker
> It´s not because someone get slapped at some point that you have to act likewise.
> Jeff has a good point, but it´s his opinion, get your own for Pete´s sake



I we want to agree with someone we'll damn well agree with them!



JBroll said:


> What you fail to understand is that everyone else only holds their own opinions because they don't know what mine are yet.
> 
> jeff


----------



## hufschmid (May 28, 2009)

BlindingLight7 said:


> Why are YOU sick of people?



Most humans who dont have any artistic activity or any sens of creation only wake up in the morning to make a living (bread and butter) and stay focused onto that all the time....

Problem is they become selfish and loose all sens of humanity because the only thing which counts for them is money and only the things which ring a bell for them in that sens....

Curioussly those same people always expect you to be there when they need you yet when you need them they pretend that they are busy giving you this impression of ''I'm somebody important because i'm working and busy'' or they just ignore you 

This is exactly what makes me sick about humans, I have so many stories about this exact situation that I really start to not believe anymore that this may change one day....

When money was not available people traded stuff..... 

If I wanted something from you, I would trade some of my talent against some of your talent....

In which world do we live in now? I dont know.....

Somebody gets run over by a car in the street, chances are nobody would go and help him untill the ambulance arrives... 

I also love when you go pass a friend and wave to him and he does not reply because his news paper is more important to him then your friendship


----------



## JBroll (May 28, 2009)

Now *there* is a fucking post.

I feel the same way, but with the desire to learn and understand taking the place of creativity. 

Jeff


----------



## Origins (May 28, 2009)

hufschmid said:


> Most humans who dont have any artistic activity or any sens of creation only wake up in the morning to make a living (bread and butter) and stay focused onto that all the time....
> 
> Problem is they become selfish and loose all sens of humanity because the only thing which counts for them is money and only the things which ring a bell for them in that sens....
> 
> ...


 
It´s sad but true.
And the worse thing is that you have to behave in the same way about them that they do about you if you want to be able to still survive in society.


----------



## hufschmid (May 28, 2009)

Origins said:


> It´s sad but true.
> And the worse thing is that you have to behave in the same way about them that they do about you if you want to be able to still survive in society.



I must be a rebel then 

Because I litterally dont communicate with dick heads and if on one side they dont want to collaborate, thats fine for me, I simply dont help them anymore, I behave exactly like they behave towards me 

Then they are all suprised to not see their pictures on my website for exemple


----------



## Origins (May 28, 2009)

hufschmid said:


> Then they are all suprised to not see their pictures on my website for exemple


 


No but I don´t speak about when you have the choice


----------



## JBroll (May 28, 2009)

That's the plan - you can survive without wankers, you just can't survive in the way they do. Make your intentions and standards known, and if you're scary enough people will act accordingly and leave you out of their bullshit.

Jeff


----------



## hufschmid (May 28, 2009)

I have a great exemple...

Couple weeks ago somebody I know wanted to give me some advice in the way I build my guitars...

I'm always open to advice anytime because I believe that this is the way to progress....

Only sometimes I also believe that you must not take advice comming from somebody who also needs advice...

So I told him, sure mate, give me your advice on the way I build my guitars, but are you sure you dont need any advice????

He replied '' no I dont think so''

I then replied...

''hmmmm, interesting because you promissed me a video 35 weeks ago which you still did not make and I also love the way you tend to make me forget about it.... so I think before you speak, check arround your own life a little bit  ''


----------



## caughtinamosh (May 28, 2009)

Oh God, don't get me started on this stuff... Those who promise but do not deliver. Has COW still not given you anything in return for that Strat you build him, Patrick?


----------



## hufschmid (May 28, 2009)

caughtinamosh said:


> Oh God, don't get me started on this stuff... Those who promise but do not deliver. Has COW still not given you anything in return for that Strat you build him, Patrick?



Thats almost 3 years ago and dick head dissapeared with a free guitar  

Never received any pictures, not even a simple mobile phone picture 

He succedded in manipulating me for over 6 monthes by e-mails, he also promissed a video which he of course never made 

I prefer to forget about it, he is not worth it....


----------



## caughtinamosh (May 28, 2009)

hufschmid said:


> Thats almost 3 years ago and dick head dissapeared with a free guitar
> 
> Never received any pictures, not even a simple mobile phone picture
> 
> ...



I agree, but the worst of it is... You're a big Fear Factory fan, right? Does it not spoil that band's music when you listen to it now, remembering that you gave COW a gorgeous guitar, and received nothing in return...? It would sure as Hell bug me if David Gilmour or Mikael Akerfeldt did that to me - ruin my relationship with the music.


----------



## hufschmid (May 28, 2009)

caughtinamosh said:


> I agree, but the worst of it is... You're a big Fear Factory fan, right? Does it not spoil that band's music when you listen to it now, remembering that you gave COW a gorgeous guitar, and received nothing in return...? It would sure as Hell bug me if David Gilmour or Mikael Akerfeldt did that to me - ruin my relationship with the music.



I trashed away all the CD's of FF, it broke my heart, if I need to play a cover I just go on youtube and enjoy some free Fear Factory music


----------



## caughtinamosh (May 28, 2009)

hufschmid said:


> I trashed away all the CD's of FF, it broke my heart, if I need to play a cover I just go on youtube and enjoy some free Fear Factory music



Bloody right.


----------



## hufschmid (May 28, 2009)

caughtinamosh said:


> Bloody right.



The funny thing is that its Herrera who actually got me in contact with COW and when I wrote to Herrera about what was going on, he replied to me like 3 monthes later:

''I'm sorry about this Patrick....''


----------



## caughtinamosh (May 28, 2009)

It's inexcusable, as far as I'm concerned. Hell, even I (and I am far from being famous - for now  would send professional photographs back to a luthier that I was a customer of, even if I had paid thousands of pounds for an instrument. I think it's the right thing to do. For someone to recieve and instrument of THEIR CHOICE AND SPECIFICATIONS FOR FREE, and essentially say "fuck you" to the luthier by ignoring them completely is downright wrong.


----------



## Konfyouzd (May 28, 2009)

hufschmid said:


> Most humans who dont have any artistic activity or any sens of creation only wake up in the morning to make a living (bread and butter) and stay focused onto that all the time....
> 
> Problem is they become selfish and loose all sens of humanity because the only thing which counts for them is money and only the things which ring a bell for them in that sens....
> 
> ...







caughtinamosh said:


> I we want to agree with someone we'll damn well agree with them!





to be honest i hadn't read and processed the post the way jeff had and after having read jeff's post i understood what he was talking about. i thought that's what disucssions were for. to help you see things from different angles.



JBroll said:


> Actually, I'm neither 'on my menstrual cycle' nor 'bitching at everyone this week'. I'm more active because I have some free time, and as a result when I don't like what someone said I respond. It just so happens that I have good reasons to be sick of people and your whining is annoying because "she's a tramp who parties and AAH MORALS OH NOES!" is a pretty shit reason for doing anything. There's nothing crabby or menstrual about this - I just don't like you right now, and I'm letting you know directly because that's how I think people should be treated.
> 
> Jeff



that did come off a bit dickheadish. but if that's how you feel people should be treated i assume people can talk down to you as well and you wouldn't care...?

i'm not trying to be a dick. i'm just asking because i try to be friendly when i disagree with you but it seems that you feel you can just talk to anyone any damn way you please which is your business, but if it doesn't bother you for people to be as blunt with you as you like to be with others then i'd like to know.



JBroll said:


> Now *there* is a fucking post.
> 
> I feel the same way, but with the desire to learn and understand taking the place of creativity.
> 
> Jeff



don't you play guitar? and wouldn't your quest to learn and understand lead you to learn and understand the guitar better thus helping you develop a creative capacity as well? 

also, i've read some pretty creative posts from you based on your "learning and understanding" even if they're simply worded creatively


----------



## silentrage (May 28, 2009)

Origins said:


> I don´t understand why nobody said shit about it before Jeff comes to do justice, such a valiant prince with his (s)word of Wisdom.
> Now everybody is bitching around and behaving like a ball-licker
> It´s not because someone get slapped at some point that you have to act likewise.
> Jeff has a good point, but it´s his opinion, get your own for Pete´s sake



See post #2 of this thread.


----------



## Origins (May 28, 2009)

silentrage said:


> See post #2 of this thread.



I was speaking about the opinion concerning the guy who wrote the thread, not the topic of the thread itself..


----------



## silentrage (May 28, 2009)

I guess it's too subtle.


----------



## vampiregenocide (May 28, 2009)

hufschmid said:


> Thats almost 3 years ago and dick head dissapeared with a free guitar
> 
> Never received any pictures, not even a simple mobile phone picture
> 
> ...



Dude I had no idea about that. Thats fucking shitty.


----------



## wannabguitarist (May 28, 2009)

Variant said:


> I'm completely on board with this statement. I don't know if its my age (32), that its 2009, Portland, or whatever... but I am having the biggest dickpain of a time meeting new people these days.I've been here in Orgeon for almost two years now and while I have a couple of really awesome friends, I really don't have a full social circle with the necessary dynamic opportunities like I had when I was 25. People just aren't interested in doing anything anymore, and its making me miserable. I'm hardly the anti-social guy some of you guys say you are, I really like meeting people... but as many interesting convos as I can have with strangers, nobody wants to hang / invites /asks for your number anymore seemingly... and those you do get their contact info blow me off every single time.  This is my current frustration with people more than anything.



Dude it could just be Oregon. Half my family lives in the Grants Pass area and the only one that seems to be really happy is my cousin that went to Australia for foreign studies and married some dude so she could stay there 

And the blowing off thing is just a problem people seem to have. I agree with your post about people spending to much time on the internet having something to do with it.


----------



## budda (May 28, 2009)

its too easy to communicate with people without physically being with them.

that's another beef I have.


----------



## Variant (May 28, 2009)

wannabguitarist said:


> Dude it could just be Oregon. Half my family lives in the Grants Pass area and the only one that seems to be really happy is my cousin that went to Australia for foreign studies and married some dude so she could stay there
> 
> And the blowing off thing is just a problem people seem to have. I agree with your post about people spending to much time on the internet having something to do with it.



I'm guessing I'm starting to think that.  Its just weird to me, people seem more open, friendly, and accepting of differences here... it's a much more diverse and life appreciative population here, than where I was coming from in Phoenix, Az. where everybody is a fucking poseur-clone. It just that no-one seems the least bit outgoing or interested in meeting someone new. 





> its *too easy* to communicate with people without physically being with them. that's another beef I have.



Actually, *it's not*, but people think it is... and that's a lot of the problem.


----------



## JBroll (May 28, 2009)

Konfyouzd said:


> to be honest i hadn't read and processed the post the way jeff had and after having read jeff's post i understood what he was talking about. i thought that's what disucssions were for. to help you see things from different angles.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Clarity is really the biggest thing I'm concerned with. People don't tend to take what I say too personally, as far as I can tell, and I'd much rather make friends with what I say than how I say it - I don't like beating around the bush or being subtle. How you respond to me is your call - to the best of my knowledge people know if I like them or not, so unless it's worded something along the lines of "I am going to drive a semi into your house, shit on your cat, and throw you at yourself until you're in at least ten different pieces" it's not meant to be an attack.

I agree with what Hufschmid said, and only wanted to expand because the things I care about - mathematics and other such nifty toys - require even more than just creativity and the total lack of interest from the majority of the population is why I get to daydream about explosions and mayhem.

Jeff


----------



## cosmicamnesia (May 28, 2009)

BlindingLight7 said:


> so i was just talking to my drummers girlfriends sister, seemed cute n real flirty at first till' she started bragging about how she parties and stuff like it's something to be proud getting of shit faced n drunk...i'm gunna drink when i'm legal...but where the hell has morals gone? besides she just turned twenty, what if i was a cop? jesus christ...
> 
> rant over.
> 
> ...



im sick of YOU...this forum isn't highshool


----------



## Konfyouzd (May 28, 2009)

JBroll said:


> Clarity is really the biggest thing I'm concerned with. People don't tend to take what I say too personally, as far as I can tell, and I'd much rather make friends with what I say than how I say it - I don't like beating around the bush or being subtle. How you respond to me is your call - to the best of my knowledge people know if I like them or not, so unless it's worded something along the lines of "I am going to drive a semi into your house, shit on your cat, and throw you at yourself until you're in at least ten different pieces" it's not meant to be an attack.
> 
> I agree with what Hufschmid said, and only wanted to expand because the things I care about - mathematics and other such nifty toys - require even more than just creativity and the total lack of interest from the majority of the population is why I get to daydream about explosions and mayhem.
> 
> Jeff



ok. thanks for clearing that up. 

your bluntness just comes across a bit harsh i guess since i'm reading it rather than hearing it. a lot of things come across that way when you're just reading things, though i suppose.


----------



## silentrage (May 29, 2009)

Konfyouzd said:


> ok. thanks for clearing that up.
> 
> your bluntness just comes across a bit harsh i guess since i'm reading it rather than hearing it. a lot of things come across that way when you're just reading things, though i suppose.



Nah that's just jeff, he's a blunt instrument with surgical precision, designed for bukkake in space, or eel soup in a volcano, what have you.


----------



## hufschmid (May 29, 2009)

amazing without being aware of this, I just bumbed into this page today and he mentions my name in the gear section, so I dont see why he cant take a picture......  

Christian Olde Wolbers/ Fear Factory Producer on MySpace Music - Free Streaming MP3s, Pictures & Music Downloads



> Guitar equipment: 6 and 7 string signature series COW models and USA custom shop models, Fender Strats, Fender 7 string acoustic, Gibson SG, Hufschmid 7 string, Ibanez 7 string acoustic, Fender 12 string acoustic,Guild acoustic, Jackson Kelly 7, Jackson RR 7, Jackson RR 6, Jackson Sweet tone 8 string, etc.. EMG pick ups 81- 81-7 and 707 models Fender strings 09-46/52 010-46/54 DR strings "Black Beauties" 09-46/52 Tunamatic bridges and several models with floyd rose and Kahler trems Randall v2 amp Randall T2 amp Marshall 100/100 poweramps KranK "KranKenstein" amps Krank"revolution" amp ISP "Theta" amp VHT "deliverance" amp VHT "Pittbull" Line 6 amps and pods Krank Revolution cabs4x12 loaded with 75 watt Eminence speakers Randall XL cabs 4x12 loaded with 100 watt celestions Marshall mode 4 cabs loaded with 4x12 75 watt celestions 4x12 Marshall 900 lead cabs loaded with 4x12 vintage 30's Line 6 cab ISP 300 watt sub woofers Custom Audio Switching Systems Kriz Kraft & A&s flight cases Dunlop 88 mm tortex picks Korg DTR 2000 and Peterson Strobe and Boss tuners Berringer Intellegate ISP Decimator noise suppressors TonePros bridges Sperzel tuning systems Digitech Delay, Hyper Phase, Stereo Flanger, Whammy, Synth Wha and other Digitech pedals. Tube screamer T-9, Various Boss pedals, Ibanez pedals, custom pedals..etc.. over a few hundered Boss RE 10 EQ


----------



## Methilde (Jun 2, 2009)

BlindingLight7 said:


> so i was just talking to my drummers girlfriends sister, seemed cute n real flirty at first till' she started bragging about how she parties and stuff like it's something to be proud getting of shit faced n drunk...i'm gunna drink when i'm legal...but where the hell has morals gone? besides she just turned twenty, what if i was a cop? jesus christ...
> 
> rant over.
> 
> ...



I'm sick of the kind of people that are like leeches. They drain you dry and then throw you away: I can't get over the fact that I'm full of hatred still, because some ignorant asshole used me, dumped me and then quickly got another girlfriend! And she's not even that pretty. Meh. I still can't quite get over it and understand why it all happened.

I also hate people that have horrible characters yet they are ALWAYS lucky; they win stuff, never have to work for anything and get good results, happy relation ships etc. Whilst I have to work my butt off for everything and then stuff goes wrong too.

Yes those are my absolute allergies. If I'd be in charge I'd have them all in a row to be hung by the neck until death.

[/agressive mood]

I'm so angry!


----------



## budda (Jun 2, 2009)

you're trying to understand something that may not have used logic. At that point, I highly recommend no longer trying to understand it.

my girlfriend tried to understand something I did, i had to explain that there was no logical thought behind my actions - it took her a while to figure that out lol.

are you angry due to the guy who screwed you over, or something else, or a combination of things? make a thread?


----------



## silentrage (Jun 2, 2009)

Stop dating assholes. 
Seriously, you could find someone who really appreciates you, there's probably a lineup on this forum alone.


----------



## Methilde (Jun 2, 2009)

A combination of things. People that get on my nerves (several people) sometimes get all the luck. I'm not a bad person (well maybe now I do portray myself as a bad person because I'm so full of anger atm...) I guess so I sometimes get very frustrated about how unfair life is generally.


----------



## JBroll (Jun 2, 2009)

Life isn't fair - and if you ever expect it to be, you probably haven't been rigging things in your own favor enough. The gods favor the superior marksmen...

Jeff


----------



## Konfyouzd (Jun 2, 2009)

budda said:


> you're trying to understand something that may not have used logic. At that point, I highly recommend no longer trying to understand it.



you know... it almost seems that it's human nature to do this... it happens all the time in a number of arenas.


----------



## ShadyDavey (Jun 2, 2009)

> They drain you dry and then throw you away: I can't get over the fact that I'm full of hatred still, because some ignorant asshole used me, dumped me and then quickly got another girlfriend! And she's not even that pretty. Meh. I still can't quite get over it and understand why it all happened.



This has happened to me several times - both in relationships (I was essentially used in order to get a house, strung along until an inheritance arrived, then dummped) and with friends (loaned some cash to a close friend who them moved house after I pushed him for the cash back).....

These were people I had long-term relationships/friendships with and using people in that way is NEVER something I would do. 



> I'm not a bad person (well maybe now I do portray myself as a bad person because I'm so full of anger atm...) I guess so I sometimes get very frustrated about how unfair life is generally.



Now, I don't portray myself as a bad person, but I defiantely hate the fact that I've been too nice in the past and that simple fact has made me an absolute bastard now. However, I *DO *understand why things happen....



> Life isn't fair - and if you ever expect it to be, you probably haven't been rigging things in your own favor enough. The gods favor the superior marksmen...



That is exactly why. Life isn't fair, and some people are cunts. There are still some great people in the world I guess, but increasingly it seems to be that being nice is a huge disadvantage. I know a guy who's successfully made a career in music despite being an absolute shit, and I know a couple of chaps with multi-million pound business who gleefully admit to being in the right place, at the right time...and they're hateful bastards. 

Sure, there are those who are self-made successes but for every Sir Alan Sugar we see, there must be 50 or 100 like my father who's worked liked a fool for his entire life and never really had much to show for it.

You have to look out for yourself - very few people will do so for you and at the risk of sounding harsh....you have to put yourself first at the expense of others sometimes because Other people wouldn't hesitate to do the same to you.


----------



## Triple-J (Jun 2, 2009)

Methilde said:


> I also hate people that have horrible characters yet they are ALWAYS lucky; they win stuff, never have to work for anything and get good results, happy relation ships etc. Whilst I have to work my butt off for everything and then stuff goes wrong too.



I have an ex just like this we have mutual friends and I hate how she just coasts along fooling the world into thinking she's so innocent and naive, it drives me insane with 100% pure Sith lord style hatred that I'm the only one aware of what an abhorrent and manipulative human being she really is and that if I was to tell people this truth I'd look like a nutjob.

I'm aware of the contradiction but if I'm sick of anything it's people who just won't let go of things and hold onto the baggage from their past and use it as an excuse to act like a prick or to not do anything and live their lives in fear.
I'm on a (Black?) sabbatical from women right now as I've met far too many women who have this attitude and it's sad as they don't seem to realise that although that person may have hurt them it's their own action of holding onto that hurt that prolongs the damage, sadly the older I get the more of these types of women I meet so I think I'm going to be single for a VERY longtime!


----------



## Konfyouzd (Jun 2, 2009)

Methilde said:


> I also hate people that have horrible characters yet they are ALWAYS lucky; they win stuff, never have to work for anything and get good results, happy relation ships etc. Whilst I have to work my butt off for everything and then stuff goes wrong too.



i'm not sure if this helps at all, but without disappointment we can never truly appreciate victory. 

if every day is a sunny day then what's a sunny day?

the people you describe will never appreciate what they have until it's stripped from them at some point. the things you acheive will mean more to you simply because you know what you had to go through to get them. 

that may not mean a whole lot to you, but for me things like that matter. when i look at something that i put blood sweat and tears into i can look at it, smile and feel proud. at that point it makes all the temporary set backs, frustration and what-have-you worth it--to me at least. 

smile. every day above ground is a good day. and i'm not so sure about this jesus fellow that people seem to be so fond of, but ss.org certainly loves you. 



Triple-J said:


> I'm on a (Black?) sabbatical from women right now as I've met far too many women who have this attitude and it's sad as they don't seem to realise that although that person may have hurt them it's their own action of holding onto that hurt that prolongs the damage, sadly the older I get the more of these types of women I meet so I think I'm going to be single for a VERY longtime!



Señor Triple-J... these are wise words. i can relate... and i can dig it. 

"do me a favor: never be named dan! because dan rhymes with man and men jerk off. and he was a jerk off! do you know what i mean?"


----------



## ShadyDavey (Jun 2, 2009)

> I'm aware of the contradiction but if I'm sick of anything it's people who just won't let go of things and hold onto the baggage from their past and use it as an excuse to act like a prick or to not do anything and live their lives in fear.



In many cases the baggage of the past acts as an object lesson for some people - if its a genuine mistake or lapse in judgement which resulted in a situation the individual still recalls and bases their current personality or actions on _in an attempt to avoid making the same mistake or to attempt to further their own lives...._then I find it hard to judge them.

People have a right to be happy and accordingly they have a right (within reason) to act in a manner that they feel will further their own interests as long as they're not negatively affecting the lives of others in doing so.

Then there are some who have been through so much they simply can't dig themselves out on their own, and may not even realise that the past is actively preventing them making progress in the future. 

Again, I can't judge those people too harshly because as stated, life isn't fair and some people are cunts - the consequences really can be hard to deal with. 

As far as women are concerned? I'm willing to judge them on an individual basis but I'm increasingly resigned to solitude for other reasons.


----------



## Konfyouzd (Jun 2, 2009)

^ well put


----------



## _detox (Jun 2, 2009)

" The way we think can affect ourselves and the world on a very profound way. Its obvious that positive thinking is a force that brings oneself forward and our intentions and ideas have an impact on life in general.

An example of negative thinking: I am weak, ugly and it is not cool to hang out with me. If I think this way, Ill look worried and sad, my self-confidence disappears and after a while, this thought becomes reality. Ill be on my own

An example of positive thinking: I am strong, nice, and Im good company for others. In that case, I project a good energy and image of myself. The simple fact is that such an attitude will bring confidence and a relaxing vibe that will communicate something positive and constructive.

We have the power to bring positive energy around us by thinking, For example, These people around me are my brothers and sisters and were part of the same existence. Being in this state of mind is pretty hard sometimes, but it can be a sort of self-discipline in life and a good way to overcome hate, anxiety and jealousy. When we are on tour with the band, we go through tough situations every day  even though we have fun and love what we do and respect each other  because were tired all the time. A lot of things can be hard for the nerves. The way we behave becomes more important every day, and we have to find the proper way to behave. For me, its an unlimited source of strength to think about life in a positive way and to face problems thinking, There is a solution.

I am talking about a deep decision of being constructive and the will to be into compassion instead of competition. Being part of a global solution instead of a growing cancer for our planet: destruction.

Some call this positive thinking prayer. In my opinion, its just another word for that. I am not a religious person but more of a spiritual guy, I guess. I try to see the different levels in each aspect of life and I feel concerned.

-Joe Duplantier


----------



## Rick (Jun 3, 2009)

Basically, society is going down the path of the movie, "Idiocracy."

People are more and more immature, can't spell, and are just becoming dumber by the minute.


----------



## silentrage (Jun 3, 2009)

The real test of how tolerant and understanding you are is not when people treat you with courtesy, but when they act like dickwads.


----------



## MTech (Jun 3, 2009)

Rick said:


> Basically, society is going down the path of the movie, "Idiocracy."
> 
> People are more and more immature, can't spell, and are just becoming dumber by the minute.



So true... but you have to admit Brawndo does taste pretty damn good


----------



## JBroll (Jun 3, 2009)

You know what I'm sick of? People who *ever* use the word 'spiritual' - fucking useless, meaningless, vague New-Age cockmonglery. 

If there were any way to shoot words in the face, the treatment 'spiritual' deserves would be an exhibit of lead bukkake so prolonged, relentless, and intense that the known universe wouldn't have the matter necessary to sustain it.

It's said as if it's A Really Good Thing to put up vague, pointless pseudointellectual bullshit as a front to seem deeper, more 'in tune with the universe', or inherently better than [insert stereotype here] - first off, we have an immediate problem since the word can't be fucking *defined* in a way supporting any treatment other than a call to the fucking Ghostbusters. Second, it is never given any meaning explicitly, and the only clear context inferences are of the form 

"I wank to how smart *and* emotionally enlightened I feel whenever I can!" 

or 

"I really believe all of the mythical fairy-tale cuntstuffery I was fed before I knew any better, but I think I have *my own interpretation* so I won't call myself religious. Also, I don't want to seem like too much of a sheep by buying into their scams, but... oh balls, I didn't mean to say that out loud. Do you want to go meditate?"

For fuck's sake, can words have *meanings* again?

Jeff


----------



## _detox (Jun 3, 2009)

I believe that was directed towards me? Maybe. 

I can understand what you mean with the spiritual business. I'm an Atheist myself, have tried alternative forms of "enlightenment" or whatever you may call it, and was not satisfied. I probably should have attached a comment from myself after the quote instead of trying to see more "in tune" with the universe.

The reason I posted that quote was that I DO think it makes good points. In general, I am an incredibly negative person and tend to find the bad side of things far easier than the good. I've been working away from this habit because it's just not all that fun. 

Sure there are idiots in the world that will sour your mood every once in a while, but I think that dealing with them in a positive way feels better than hating them or what have you. When someone says something stupid to me, or does something worthless in general, I like to laugh it off. Because these people are idiots, should that affect my mood? 

Maybe none of this made sense, but I tried.


----------



## JBroll (Jun 3, 2009)

Damned doubleposting...

Jeff


----------



## JBroll (Jun 3, 2009)

No, it was a general complaint. Apart from the "I'm not religious, I'm spiritual" wankery it wasn't bad, and I agree with what you're saying, but one of the few things that can send me into a blinding rage is the increasing tendency towards saying nothing in far too many words. I'm getting too old for that shit.

Jeff


----------



## Rick (Jun 3, 2009)

JBroll said:


> I'm getting too old for that shit.
> 
> Jeff



Sorry, dude, this just cracked me up.


----------



## silentrage (Jun 3, 2009)

Jeff, you're just a can full of high pressure blinding rage, just waiting for one of the numerous variables that can upset the delicate equilibrium that holds it all in. 

How's that for saying nothing with a wall of text.


----------



## hufschmid (Jun 3, 2009)

So I sent a reply to an e-mail to ''a friend'' last month when he was online, I was expecting to have a little chat....

So he did not reply obvioussly then yesterday I received a mail from him....

So according to him he had bills to pay this month and could not write back to me 

Ok so he then as usual add some questions in his e-mail asking me plenty of technical details about my guitars and my guitar making (of course since he is not really a friend but pretends so that he can get info) which I of course did not reply too...

So now i'm putting a full 1 month brake to the reply of his e-mail 

Curioussly this morning I receive a mail from him asking if I have received his e-mail 

I guess I also have bills to pay then so I wont reply, only in 31 days


----------



## Origins (Jun 3, 2009)

hufschmid said:


> So I sent a reply to an e-mail to ''a friend'' last month when he was online, I was expecting to have a little chat....
> 
> So he did not reply obvioussly then yesterday I received a mail from him....
> 
> ...


 
I wouldn´t even take the effort to answer ever, especially if you don´t get anything from him by doing such service.
Or just tell him what you are telling us now


----------



## hufschmid (Jun 3, 2009)

Origins said:


> I wouldn´t even take the effort to answer ever, especially if you don´t get anything from him by doing such service.
> Or just tell him what you are telling us now



Yeah I know what you mean and its very frustrating, over the years many ''fake friends'' came to me to get information about my guitars or try to be friends then want special prices....

An other one promissed me a video 35 weeks ago and last day was giving me advice...

You know like ''you must do this you must do that etc...'' 

I replied, first you must do a video for me like you promissed 35 weeks ago and pretend to forget about it....


----------



## hufschmid (Jun 3, 2009)

My mother currently is going true some shit with a ''friend''

She is helping him review articles for his website and in return he must update my mothers website....

My mother spends litterally hundereds of hours perfecting and writting down his crap articles and because he is a webmaster he acts like a dick...

Last time she told me he was arrogant and starting to increase the volume of his voice to her,.... Yet he never updates her website and she must always work on his articles....

He is comming today to see her, I told her...

1) he is updating your website or you tell him to fuck off

2) if he has a problem you phone me or give me his phone number and i will go punch his face

my mother is 65 and he is a little 25 years old kid... 

*and also 90% of the webmasters i ever worked with act the same way, they think that they are kings because they know how to update a website......*

The only one i know who is kind and helpfull is James, my new webmaster


----------



## Origins (Jun 3, 2009)

hufschmid said:


> My mother currently is going true some shit with a ''friend''
> 
> She is helping him review articles for his website and in return he must update my mothers website....
> 
> ...


 
I would get so mad if someone would take the piss out of my mother.
She should stop immediately to deal with this dickhead who is just making her wasting time. The time you loose to try to fix things is time you could spend to already search for someone else to do the job.
If you feel like someone might become a pain in the ass and is not vital, don´t even bother


----------



## silentrage (Jun 3, 2009)

hufschmid said:


> My mother currently is going true some shit with a ''friend''
> 
> She is helping him review articles for his website and in return he must update my mothers website....
> 
> ...



Omfg, you tell that glorified typewriter monkey to go pick his own ass and eat it! 

And I can't fathom how someone could get a discount on your guitar and then fail so awesomely as to not produce a single video. If I bought your guitars at full price I'd make videos, wtf???


----------



## Konfyouzd (Jun 3, 2009)

JBroll said:


> You know what I'm sick of? People who *ever* use the word 'spiritual' - fucking useless, meaningless, vague New-Age cockmonglery.
> 
> If there were any way to shoot words in the face, the treatment 'spiritual' deserves would be an exhibit of lead bukkake so prolonged, relentless, and intense that the known universe wouldn't have the matter necessary to sustain it.
> 
> ...



fuckin' awesome.


----------



## Methilde (Jun 3, 2009)

Triple-J said:


> I have an ex just like this we have mutual friends and I hate how she just coasts along fooling the world into thinking she's so innocent and naive, it drives me insane with 100% pure Sith lord style hatred that I'm the only one aware of what an abhorrent and manipulative human being she really is and that if I was to tell people this truth I'd look like a nutjob.
> 
> I'm aware of the contradiction but if I'm sick of anything it's people who just won't let go of things and hold onto the baggage from their past and use it as an excuse to act like a prick or to not do anything and live their lives in fear.
> I'm on a (Black?) sabbatical from women right now as I've met far too many women who have this attitude and it's sad as they don't seem to realise that although that person may have hurt them it's their own action of holding onto that hurt that prolongs the damage, sadly the older I get the more of these types of women I meet so I think I'm going to be single for a VERY longtime!



Ha, I wish I could let it go, it would be a huge relief. But sometimes it just comes back to me when I see or hear something that reminds me of what had happened, and then I experience a few hours of rage, which have - luckily - passed now. I think I just need some time, it's not like it's ages ago.


----------



## silentrage (Jun 3, 2009)

^ When I feel I'm going to go berserk and hulk smash shit, I just close my eyes and take a few deep breathes, sometimes it stops the smashing, sometimes just delays it, but it helps.


----------



## Konfyouzd (Jun 3, 2009)

Methilde said:


> Ha, I wish I could let it go, it would be a huge relief. But sometimes it just comes back to me when I see or hear something that reminds me of what had happened, and then I experience a few hours of rage, which have - luckily - passed now. I think I just need some time, it's not like it's ages ago.



smoke some herb... have a beer... draw for a few hours... take a kickboxing class... all of these can help you get rid of that rage...


----------



## TheHandOfStone (Jun 3, 2009)

Me? I like people...as individuals.

I don't like it when they organize themselves into the mindless herd known as "society."


----------



## budda (Jun 3, 2009)

TheHandOfStone said:


> Me? I like people...as individuals.
> 
> I don't like it when they organize themselves into the mindless herd known as "society."


----------



## hufschmid (Jun 12, 2009)

So I happen to have some gold to sell and I was curious about how much a ''friend of mine'' who is a JEWLERER would buy it for....

So he takes it, give it a check on the balance and gives me a price....

(I have to mention that this was my past job also so I know exactly about the prices and the value currency etc....)

''Well not only did he tell me ''because its you and your a friend I will give this amount to you....''

I knew he was fake so obvioussly the price he gave me was very low 

Si I decided to go to visit an other jewlerer which gave me a much higher price and then I went to an other one who gave me yet a much bigger price....

Friends are so wonderfull


----------



## freepower (Jun 13, 2009)

Be the change you want to see in the world.


----------



## leandroab (Jun 13, 2009)

freepower said:


> Be the change you want to see in the world.



Haha, you're the one that's going to be used throughout life...


People suck


----------



## freepower (Jun 13, 2009)

Yeah, but is that any excuse to add to it?

I've been used as a result of my principles, but I know I'm one of the good guys. I dislike humanity more than most but I've given up on looking cool and staying aloof. Most of the time anyhoo!


----------



## Konfyouzd (Jun 13, 2009)

freepower said:


> Be the change you want to see in the world.



i feel that. i try. but it doesn't work out quite that way sometimes. you really do have to put your foot down every now and then. but i get what you're saying and it's definitely good practice 



leandroab said:


> Haha, you're the one that's going to be used throughout life...
> 
> 
> People suck



only if you fail to put your foot down when necessary.


----------



## JBroll (Jun 13, 2009)

There's a difference between being helpful and being a pushover.

A *big* difference.

Jeff


----------



## budda (Jun 13, 2009)

JBroll said:


> There's a difference between being helpful and being a pushover.
> 
> A *big* difference.
> 
> Jeff



QFT


----------



## blister7321 (Jun 13, 2009)

i hate everyone who hates people like us (metal heads/REAL musicians/etc) and think we are stupid and that we wont amount to any thing when most of us will be th ones makin the money down the road i also hate every one that is in the rap hip hop life guitarsist and drummers will always be needed rap will die soon


----------



## Konfyouzd (Jun 13, 2009)

wow... umm... hip hop is pretty awesome. you might wanna pump your breaks a bit. and hate is a mighty strong word.

hieroglyphics
jurassic 5
gangstarr
wu-tang clan
atmosphere
cannibal ox
blackstar
big L
outkast
the roots
etc...

they're all phenomenal.

i hate ignorance.


----------



## JBroll (Jun 13, 2009)

I've heard most of those... and there's nothing I can keep interest in after a single listen, if even that much is there. There's just not enough complexity to make me come back and want to find new things.

Jeff


----------



## Konfyouzd (Jun 13, 2009)

and who hates musicians? as far as i know we've always been awesome. some people just have unrealistic expectations out of life. you can't decide that you're going to be a musician and walk right into being the next steve vai. not everyone can make the big bucks with music as their main career. and by no means is being a musician going to mean that you'll amount to nothing. i have no idea what you're talking about...



JBroll said:


> I've heard most of those... and there's nothing I can keep interest in after a single listen, if even that much is there. There's just not enough complexity to make me come back and want to find new things.
> 
> Jeff



i dig what you're saying not everyone really likes hip hop. not only that but not everyone even understands what they're saying half of the time. i have friends quote lines to me that they say are "dumb" and then when i "translate" suddenly they don't think it's so dumb. you have to have a fairly firm grasp on the vernacular (sp?).

the only thing about hip hop that i can't deal with is the fact that the beat usually stays the same the whole time. i don't like that the music just stays the same for 5 minutes. but if they're a good enough lyricist i can usually deal with it.


----------



## JBroll (Jun 13, 2009)

Having survived working at a public high school and a large public university for quite some time, I know the vernacular well enough - but compared to the other stuff I've been exposed to, it seems not like they're particularly brilliant lyricists but that they spew so much shit out over the course of their careers that *something* is statistically almost guaranteed to sound decent. Far more impressive are the bands like Cynic that put out two brilliant albums with serious themes instead of counting on the 'shotgun approach' to somehow saying something satisfactory.

Jeff


----------



## Konfyouzd (Jun 13, 2009)

yea i know what you mean. i feel like it takes more talent to play an instrument than to put words together that rhyme. anyone w/ a dictionary could pull that off... but i seriously find groups like atmosphere (who uses a live and actually), the roots (who also uses a live band) and blackstar to be phenomenal. 

just me. it's all personal preference i suppose (like most other things discussed on here )


----------



## leandroab (Jun 14, 2009)

I'm sick of people because they can't cook and then I get food poisoning and can't stop shitting water...


----------



## Varcolac (Jun 14, 2009)

I guess I'm alone in actually liking the vast majority of the human race most of the time then?

We're certainly improving. Human civilization is a work in progress still. It's not finished yet, but it's exponentially better than a couple of hundred years ago.

About the only people I hate are zealots of any description. Any religion, any political affiliation, any ethnicity, they all have people who don't question their own motivations and see any and all change as a threat. I have no problem with left-wingers, right-wingers, anarchists, Christians, Muslims, nationalists, or anything, so long as they accept that their way isn't "perfect," and that there's always room for improvement. It's the ones that take their scriptures as scripture (  ) that bother me.

Actually, even "hate" is too strong a word. I feel more pity to those people, because they've not asked themselves the big, deceptively simple, Miles Davis-inspired question of "so what?"


----------



## Konfyouzd (Jun 14, 2009)

^ i can dig that


----------



## theperfectcell6 (Jun 14, 2009)

silentrage said:


> and you have poor, arrogant, whitetrash protesting a tax raise that will actually help them and everyone else



thank you! 
too manyyy dummies


----------



## Looneygah1 (Jun 14, 2009)

I hate the people that have to 1 up you everytime you do something cool or whatever lol its so annoying.

BUT.. 

I do try to get along with everyone. I mean isn't that the best solution for the problem =)


----------



## MorbidTravis (Jun 14, 2009)

the only people i'm sick of for good is the Phelps family, not Michael's family. the Phelps-Roper family. What the fuck is so wrong with you that you protest an american soldiers funeral?


----------



## Dusty201087 (Jun 14, 2009)

BlindingLight7 said:


> so i was just talking to my drummers girlfriends sister, seemed cute n real flirty at first till' she started bragging about how she parties and stuff like it's something to be proud getting of shit faced n drunk...i'm gunna drink when i'm legal...but where the hell has morals gone? besides she just turned twenty, what if i was a cop? jesus christ...
> 
> rant over.
> 
> ...



So she lives differently than you choose too, and she has no morals? 

Define "morals". Now realize that one "moral" does not rule over everyone. You may choose to have a "moral" where I, or someone else, may choose not to.

But I generally don't like people who're intolerant of others. I mean, I'd be a hypocrite if I said they can't have that view, I just don't like it.


----------



## Methilde (Jun 15, 2009)

Methilde said:


> I'm sick of the kind of people that are like leeches. They drain you dry and then throw you away: I can't get over the fact that I'm full of hatred still, because some ignorant asshole used me, dumped me and then quickly got another girlfriend! And she's not even that pretty. Meh. I still can't quite get over it and understand why it all happened.
> 
> I also hate people that have horrible characters yet they are ALWAYS lucky; they win stuff, never have to work for anything and get good results, happy relation ships etc. Whilst I have to work my butt off for everything and then stuff goes wrong too.
> 
> ...



I sorted stuff out with my ex. I'm not angry anymore  His new gf still scares me a bit because when she looks at me I feel it's the 'glare of death' but still, it's ok.


----------



## TimSE (Jun 15, 2009)

its fun being able to drink since i was 18
tut tut at them 20 yr olds who like to drink
i was drinking when i was 16 and there are far worse things that drink


----------



## synrgy (Jun 15, 2009)

I'm sick of people who have 'epiphanies' about whatever-the-fuck, and spend the rest of their days going out of their way to make anyone else who hasn't had the same 'epiphany' feel inferior. 

"You didn't take x class, or read x book, or watch x documentary, or listen to x album, or attend x lecture, or do x activity, what a miserable experience you must lead.."

In a world where we can't define consciousness but depend on it to shape our views of things, I'm right tired of people who think they're enlightened/have all the answers.


----------



## Konfyouzd (Jun 15, 2009)

no more sharing my epiphanies with synrgy


----------



## synrgy (Jun 15, 2009)

Konfyouzd said:


> no more sharing my epiphanies with synrgy



Sharing them is fine.

It's the "I'm clearly so much smarter than you because this guy was my professor for a semester" attitude that I take issue with. I mean the "Your shit smells worse than mine" type, basically.


----------



## Konfyouzd (Jun 15, 2009)

i gotcha. i was just givin' ya a had time


----------



## Dusty201087 (Jun 18, 2009)

You know what I hate? This isn't really a person, but it's brought on by the teenie-bopper following, so I guess I can aim my hate at them.

HOW TWILIGHT KILLED VAMPIRES. Vampires used to be fucking awesome, sucking blood, ripping people limb from limb, in cases like Underworld they were hot ... I feel another Kate fantasy coming on 

But now, no. Now they're sparkly, girly, and have feelings. NO. THEY NEED TO GO BACK TO KILLING SHIT NOW. And you know what else that's bad that came out of this? HOT TOPIC IS GONE. It's all Twilight shit and it's full of the aforementioned teenie-boppers. I saw preppy cheerleaders in my Hot topic the other day. 

WHERE AM I GOING TO BUY MY BLACK CLOTHES NOW???!!!??!?!?!? 

[/rant]


----------



## leandroab (Jun 18, 2009)

^

yes.. this sucks 

My friend from the USA sent me a t-shirt from HotTopic the other day...

It was the "Air guitar" t-shirt ahahhaha


----------



## Konfyouzd (Jun 18, 2009)

Dusty201087 said:


> You know what I hate? This isn't really a person, but it's brought on by the teenie-bopper following, so I guess I can aim my hate at them.
> 
> HOW TWILIGHT KILLED VAMPIRES. Vampires used to be fucking awesome, sucking blood, ripping people limb from limb, in cases like Underworld they were hot ... I feel another Kate fantasy coming on
> 
> ...



they have black clothes everywhere 

do they HAVE to come from hot topic?

PS: preppy cheerleaders are people too... usually pretty attractive people... coexist, man


----------



## synrgy (Jun 18, 2009)

I'm sorry, but since when did Hot Topic EVER not cater to completely meaningless teenage trends? I don't remember there being a day -- ever -- when you couldn't walk into a Hot Topic and without being greeted by posers, shopping next to posers, and having posers help you check out your poser merchandise.

It's always been the mecca of lame ass non-concert band t-shirts, video game merch, bottom-of-the-line body jewelry, and general emo/goth accessories. I've never known it to be anything else.

It's only saving grace is that some of the locations still sell vinyl records, and occasionally I can find a rad one. I got Deftones -- Adrenaline (picture disc) there for like $10 once.


----------



## Konfyouzd (Jun 18, 2009)

i bought a tongue ring there once but i feel very out of place most of the time when i go in.


----------



## Dusty201087 (Jun 18, 2009)

Hot topic has awesome band tees *sometimes*, and they also have uncensored CD's. As much as I hate buying CD's from big stores, I have serious objects to buying censored music and there are NO record shops even close to me. I would order the shirts and music of the internet but then I have to go through my parents and that's a whole different story, so from the store is by far the easiest 

It's more the fact that it's just full of the preppy people now. I realize they're people, it's just a bad feeling when I walk into HT and I think I went into Aeropostel or something


----------



## Triple-J (Jun 18, 2009)

Couldn't agree more about the vampire thing but it's been heading this way for a long time I blame Buffy (and more specifically the Spike+Angel characters) for most of the rot and shite like Dracula 2000 for dragging it down even further.


----------



## Gilbucci (Jun 19, 2009)

Though, I can't say much about adults, I can most definitely say I hate 98% of teenagers. The only 'activities' people my age partake in are smoking, drinking, and partying. When I ask them why they do it, they ALL say ''Well..I like to have fun.'' which makes my eyes roll so far into the back of my head that they almost get stuck. It makes me sick. I always ask myself, ''Are these peoples lives so devoid of anything even remotely interesting at all that they have to do these things?'' People may bash me for being such a prick about it, but I have a bone to pick with underage people who do these things and try to justify their actions. I think it's sick that the majority of teenagers now think that this kind of activity (illegal activity, I might add) is acceptable. I apologize for sounding if I am on some kind of high horse, I am just really passionate about this.


----------



## TheHandOfStone (Jun 19, 2009)

Gilbucci said:


> Though, I can't say much about adults, I can most definitely say I hate 98% of teenagers. The only 'activities' people my age partake in are smoking, drinking, and partying. When I ask them why they do it, they ALL say ''Well..I like to have fun.'' which makes my eyes roll so far into the back of my head that they almost get stuck. It makes me sick. I always ask myself, ''Are these peoples lives so devoid of anything even remotely interesting at all that they have to do these things?'' People may bash me for being such a prick about it, but I have a bone to pick with underage people who do these things and try to justify their actions. I think it's sick that the majority of teenagers now think that this kind of activity (illegal activity, I might add) is acceptable. I apologize for sounding if I am on some kind of high horse, I am just really passionate about this.



Oh, the irony. Your user title is "Wild and crazy!" 

But yeah, I think it gets a bit silly. I don't have anything against drinking to be social, but I never liked the idea of drinking to get drunk. That's just me, though.


----------



## Gilbucci (Jun 19, 2009)

TheHandOfStone said:


> Oh, the irony. Your user title is "Wild and crazy!"
> 
> But yeah, I think it gets a bit silly. I don't have anything against drinking to be social, but I never liked the idea of drinking to get drunk. That's just me, though.


Obviously, you've never seen Intense Rock 1


----------



## JBroll (Jun 20, 2009)

You know what, teeny-boppers and sorority whores? I fucking HATE having fun. Can't stand it - not a bit. I am seething with hatred for fun in all of its forms.

In fact, the only thing I hate more than that 'fun' bullshit is tautological statements that convey absolutely no information at all - like "I like to have fun!", as if "Things I like to do" weren't the bloody *definition* of fun in the first place...

Jeff


----------



## Harry (Jun 20, 2009)

Gilbucci said:


> Though, I can't say much about adults, I can most definitely say I hate 98% of teenagers. The only 'activities' people my age partake in are smoking, drinking, and partying. When I ask them why they do it, they ALL say ''Well..I like to have fun.'' which makes my eyes roll so far into the back of my head that they almost get stuck. It makes me sick. I always ask myself, ''Are these peoples lives so devoid of anything even remotely interesting at all that they have to do these things?'' People may bash me for being such a prick about it, but I have a bone to pick with underage people who do these things and try to justify their actions. I think it's sick that the majority of teenagers now think that this kind of activity (illegal activity, I might add) is acceptable. I apologize for sounding if I am on some kind of high horse, I am just really passionate about this.



Well, let's see........hmmm.
I drink, I smoke nicotine and marijuana.
I am not addicted to any of the 3, and I had one cigarette this entire week because I felt like it and enjoyed it.
I also drank with my friends last night because it was fun and enjoyable.
I have been going to parties, bars/pubs for years now.
I'm 20 now but obviously I've been doing this stuff since I was in my teens.

In addition to this, I play guitar 2-3 hours a day, I spend time writing music and recording.
I like to read several hours a day too, I like to research things so I can make my own informed decisions.

Some days, I smoke. Some days I smoke pot. Some days I drink alcohol.
Some days I don't smoke, I don't smoke pot and don't drink, even when I'm with friends.
When I do drink/smoke, I don't do it because I want to fit in and because my life is devoid of interesting aspects because clearly I have interests outside that such as music and reading, it's because I find it enjoyable.
When I'm at a party and not smoking pot, I don't go around waving a flag that says "Hey dudes look I'm on a fucking higher moral and legal ground than you!".

It's true some people do shit to fit in, to be cool and to fill a void in their life, but don't go around saying EVERY fucking teenager does it to fit in, to be cool and to fill a void in their life, because if you get out more you'll find out that's not even close to the case at all.
Smoking pot is illegal, no shit.
Fortunately, for some us, we were blessed with brains big enough for us to decide whether our own moral standing on the issue agrees with particular laws or not.
I am generally a law abiding person, but my moral stance on marijuana does not conform to that of the law. Why?
Because I've done my research and I've used it before and enough times in safe environments to conclude as long as you go easy on it and only smoke it now and then, you will be okay.
Same as alcohol bro, a few drinks a week at the pub is not going to cause you or any one else harm.

As far as I'm concerned, I get the best of both worlds reading a lot and doing research so I can make up my own mind on shit rather than aimlessly following a crowd, having fun while playing guitar and writing/recording music, while also enjoying the weekend going to the pub with my friends for a few beers and cigarettes.

The important thing is thinking for yourself.
Rather than closing off your mind to shit, open it up to the idea that other humans are going to have a different moral stance on things than you. People are going to have different political views than you. People are going to use a different amp than you because it fits their particular purposes better for them.
As long as you find people your age that are intelligent, can make their own informed decisions based on research and know their shit, it shouldn't matter if they drink or smoke pot or not, because it's not going to make them a worse person than you. Just different


----------



## JBroll (Jun 20, 2009)

Key number:

*98%.*

Instant math fail.

Jeff


----------



## silentrage (Jun 20, 2009)

Harry said:


> Well, let's see........hmmm.
> I drink, I smoke nicotine and marijuana.
> I am not addicted to any of the 3, and I had one cigarette this entire week because I felt like it and enjoyed it.
> I also drank with my friends last night because it was fun and enjoyable.
> ...



I just like to add to that the saying that you can learn something from everyone is usually taken metaphorically.

But if you've ever dismissed someone as too stupid, lazy, crazy, selfish, or strange to teach you anything, then you've missed out on an opportunity to learn something. 
Quite often when I do this, dismiss someone for our differences, then later found out more information about that person's circumstances, I realized you can quite literally gain knowledge and perspective from everyone you interact with, if you just look at it from an angle other than your own.


----------



## Gilbucci (Jun 20, 2009)

Harry said:


> Well, let's see........hmmm.
> I drink, I smoke nicotine and marijuana.
> I am not addicted to any of the 3, and I had one cigarette this entire week because I felt like it and enjoyed it.
> I also drank with my friends last night because it was fun and enjoyable.
> ...


Thing is bro, none of the people I know are even remotely close to mature. I should add that these people are all 15, 16, 17 years old. I really don't think people that young should be doing those things. On top of that, I've seen what alcohol and drugs have done to my family, so I guess it leaves a very sour taste in my mouth. I really didn't mean to offend anyone, so I apologize if I did.


----------



## silentrage (Jun 21, 2009)

How about this one, every one instinctively feels insecure, they feel the need to define/segregate/defend themselves, but the act of defining one's self, segregation and self defense in the pursuit of security creates tension and conflict, and ultimately accomplishes the opposite of the initial goal. When people do this, there's inter-personal conflicts, tribal conflicts, but when people who we've put into organizations and given power in an attempt to protect ourselves make the same mistake, we have war, terrorism and global conflicts. All because we make the simple mistake of forgetting how we're not that individual but really quite similar. 
To summarize I'm sick of people because they only seeing differences.

The even more messed up thing is we're so limited in our knowledge and thinking that it's basically impossible to fix this problem. Just by making this post I'm sure I've pissed off some people and created some kind of tension in one way or another.


----------



## SamSam (Jun 21, 2009)

Sluts form an integral part of our society and should be celebrated appropriately.... I dunno pearl necklace or whatever 

Even if you get wronged by a slut, you're just gonna go out and find another slut to make yourself feel better.

Then again maybe that's just me....


----------

